# Davis arch truss and Davis & double bar on ebay



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Dayton Davis double bar on ebay under antique bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Not finding it--do you have a link? V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 5, 2018)

It started at 475 then the price went up.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 5, 2018)

I do think the frame is “davis” but the Dayton military  model would have construction differences. The middle bar should have fish mouth joints, the adjusters should be “Dayton type” and the badge should be bottle cap. This frame is the “standard” Davis tall frame double bar. Still very cool, but not Dayton. I wish I could see the bottom bracket number better.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Even if it were the correct frame that is the long, hard, expensive way to get one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 5, 2018)

One short, easy, less expensive way to get a double bar might be a Worksman M2600 frame (or 3).


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry for me saying Dayton instead of Davis. Saying that the middle # appears like part of a 6 or 7 ....or?? I would say this frame might have been for like jobbers. Sears or Hardware chain ????


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> One short, easy, less expensive way to get a double bar might be a Worksman M2600 frame (or 3).
> View attachment 848380



Not the intent of this post. The Dayton Military model is a very desirable bike. There are a bunch of ways to do cheap and easy but my point was that building a Dayton Military-or most any rare bike from just a frame set is not an economically feasible endeavor. V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

private label price list double bar 118.


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Shawn: From this price list teens and today's dollar, how much to build up one from this??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

I think just the badge and lamp would be beyond a lot of folks means. The correct hardware would be a chore of itself. I've never seen a complete one of these hit the market but safe to say you're in big boy wallet territory when one does. @hoofhearted V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lot cheaper back then to build one up maybe?? With inflation ???


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Lot cheaper back then to build one up maybe?? With inflation ???




This is an apples to oranges comparison. Inflation really has nothing to do with it. Using the Model 118 Double Bar above in today's dollars would be $267. Desirability and scarcity is what drives the price in the market and I can assure you $267 won't even buy the badge for a Military Model.  V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

your right Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 5, 2018)

arch truss Davis on ebay also, same issue need all the parts. but better build.


----------

